# Which of the following is TRUE #6?



## Eonwe (Apr 28, 2002)

Which one of the following statements is TRUE?


----------



## Elias (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that "Gandalf, the Dwarves and Bilbo go North from Beorn's house to the entrance of the path of Mirkwood" is true. Because Dwarves find out about the ring in Mirkwood, The Elves find out dragon's demise from their own messengers, I'm not so sure about those other two (let me see)


> No sooner did Tom see Balin come into the light than he gave an awful howl.


Well they weren't so delight after all.

And I don't remember if they saw deer outside of Mirkwood.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 29, 2002)

I think the one about travelling North, but I'm not sure if Gandalf went with them........ About the others I'm even less sure. 

This job's too hard!


----------



## Hirila (Apr 29, 2002)

It is the one with Gandalf and the lot travelling north to the entrance into Mirkwood. He only leaves the dwarves and Bilbo then and turns south again to fight the Necromancer.


----------



## Eonwe (May 2, 2002)

Gamil said in another world:


> 1. The learn from the Birds and other messengers
> 2. They find out in Mirkwood
> 3. They see dear before they get to Mirkwood
> 4. They go North
> 5. They howl at the sight of an uncooked Dwarf



The answer is #4!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## DGoeij (May 3, 2002)

Woohooo!


----------



## Úlairi (May 4, 2002)

Again, the answer was fairly obvious.


----------

